# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  κλούβα για καναρίνια ή για παραδείσια??

## geocupra

εχω φτιάξει μια κλούβα για να την χρησιμοποιήσω για τους φτερωτους φίλους μου.όμως δεν ξερω εαν πρεπει να βαλω μεσα τα καναρίνια μου ή τα παραδεισάκια μου....θα ηθελα λίγη βοήθεια εαν μπορείτε να μου πείτε οι πιο έμπειροι.
σας παραθέτω καποεις φωτογραφίες της κλόυβας.ειναι αρκετά μεγάλη νομίζω.
διαστάσεις 110x88x98

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## geocupra

Shot at 2012-08-26

----------


## ninos

Οι διαστάσεις είναι μια χαρά. 
Θα πρέπει να σκεφθείς τι θα κάνεις με τον πάτο της κλούβας. Καλό θα ήταν να τον κάνεις αφαιρούμενο, σαν συρταράκι, για να μπορείς να τον καθαρίζεις. Πάνω όμως απο το συρταράκι θα βάλεις και εκεί σταθερό πλέγμα για να μην φύγουν τα πουλιά όταν αφαιρείς τον πάτο και για να μην έχουν επαφή με τις ακαθαρσίες τους.  

Το ξύλο μπόρεις να το περάσεις με βερνίκι νερού για να μην φθαρεί γρήγορα και να κλείσουν οι πόροι του.  Άνοιγμα για πορτούλα, ταΐστρες έχεις φτιάξει  ;

----------


## geocupra

εινα συρταρωτό το πατωμα Στελιο μου.θα το περασω με βερνίκι νερού,καλή ιδέα.
οσων αφορα στην πορτούλα και τις ταίστρες,οχι δεν εχω φτιάξει.εχω κολλησει δεν ξερω πως να το κανω.θα ηθελα βοηθεια και τιποτα φωτο εαν υπάρχουν.

----------


## geocupra

επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για τον Ηλιο.
η κλούβα εχει ήλιο απο τις 09:00 μέχρι τις 13:00 περίπου.εινα κακό? εχω στο νου να βάλω καποιο είδος σκέπαστρου για να καθονται αυτες τις ωρες που δεν θα επιθυμουν να λιαστούν και να ξεψυριστούν.ειναι κακό?
να κανω κατι άλλο λες?

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Πολλές είναι η ώρες εκτεθειμένα στον ήλιο, 1 με 2 ώρες το πολύ-πολύ.. και όχι τώρα το καλοκαίρι.. Θα θέλει να κάνεις στέγη με ξύλα και από μέσα πολυστερίνη να την καλύψεις, και μπογιάντισμα από πάνω με άσπρη μπογιά, δια αντανάκλαση της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας.  Και εγώ τα κλουβιά που κάνω τα περνώ με βερνίκι του νερού τρία χέρια.. Το πρώτο θα σου αγριέψει το ξύλο και θέλει τρίψιμο με λεπτό γυαλόχαρτο και τα άλλα δύο θα στο κάνει να έχει ωραία αφή.. Πες μου τι διατάσεις έχει το πλέγμα σου δια να σε βοηθήσω κάπως..  :winky:

----------


## geocupra

εννοεις το πλέγμα της οροφης υποθέτω.
ειναι 97χ84χ ειναι το πλέγμα,ενω 110χ88 ειναι το εμβαδόν της οροφης.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> εννοεις το πλέγμα της οροφης υποθέτω.
> ειναι 97χ84χ ειναι το πλέγμα,ενω 110χ88 ειναι το εμβαδόν της οροφης.


Όχι Γιώργο, τι διατομή έχει το πλέγμα σου, 1Χ2 η 1Χ5 εκ. !!!

----------


## geocupra

1χ2 αδερφέ.
πιστευω να κάνει εαν αποφασίσω να βαλω τα παραδεισάκια μου,αντι για τα καναρίνα. τι λες?

----------


## lagreco69

Για καναρινια αλλα και παραδεισια ειναι οι ιδιες διαστασεις για τα κακγελα, 0.635 cm έως 1.27 cm

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλά είναι τα ανοίγματα του πλέγματος και δια καναρίνια και ζέπρες..  Τώρα δια τις πόρτες θα κόψεις εκεί που θες να ανοιχτούν, ας πούμε 12Χ15εκ. άνοιγμα και θα κόψεις δια την πόρτα 13Χ17εκ δια να υπερκαλύπτει το άνοιγμα της πόρτας κατά 1εκ.. Στο ύψος που θα είναι 17εκ θα κάνεις δια μεντεσέδες 3 μικρούς κρίκους δηλαδή d 5mm και θα τα περάσεις στην πόρτα και στο σύρμα του κλουβιού.. με την προυπόθεση, να ταιριάζει στα οριζόντια σύρματα δια να μην παίζει η πόρτα πάνω-κάτω..

----------


## geocupra

κατάλαβα αδερφε μου.
σ'ευχαριστω πολύ! θα το προσπαθησω απο Τρίτη πια,λόγω δουλείας.θα εχω νέα απο Τρίτη απογευμα.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> κατάλαβα αδερφε μου.
> σ'ευχαριστω πολύ! θα το προσπαθησω απο Τρίτη πια,λόγω δουλείας.θα εχω νέα απο Τρίτη απογευμα.


Δες εδώ τι έκανε ο Αλέξανδρος δια τις πόρτες με το ίδιο πλέγμα..http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%8740-!!/page3

----------

